# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  Danas je 33. Rodina rasprodaja

## puntica

mi smo na Velesajmu, čekamo vas...

Ne zaboravite da smo u *NOVOM PAVILJONU, 6* - to je onaj gdje bude interliber, uđe se s juga i ide se odmah desno, zapravo, nalazi se točno iza paviljona 7a gdje smo inače bili

ima SVEGA, ali stvarno svega. Dođite, pripremili smo i jedno iznenađenje za vas...reći ću samo da na dio robice imamo akciju kupi 3 plati 2 (a s obzirom na naše cijene, ovo je zbilja prilika za povoljnu kupnju)

vidimo se  :Smile:

----------


## mala-vila

kako je bilo?

----------


## Bubica

bilo je puno ljudi i puno robe, paviljon veliki pa mi se nije cinila velika guzva

nadam se da su zadovoljni i kupci i prodavaci  :Smile:

----------


## helly7

Zbilja je bilo jaaaaako puno ljudi!!! Kad sam s frendicama došla oko 10:30 bio je toliki red (i već sve skoro probrano), da smo rekle da idemo na kavu pa ćemo se vratit kad se ljudi malo raziđu. Na kraju nismo puno našli jer se sve živo pokupovalo. ali je ipak svaka od nas tri našla bar par stvarčica. A kao prodavač, za prvi put sam prezadovoljna, samo 5 stvari mi je ostalo...

----------


## spajalica

helly mislim da ste bile kod nas nablagajni  :Wink: 
drago mi je da je sve proslo OK.

----------


## rossa

nije da me je netko pitao za mišljenje, ali evo me
meni nakon malih peripetija sve proteklo dobro. nadam se da ste vi zadovoljne prodanim i funkcioniranjem novog sustava volontiranja i označavanja robe
Meni se kartončići čine pun pogodak (iako mi je to više posla jer sam stavljala i pik traku). Daleko bolje od ljepljenja kodova od zadnjeg puta
Ako će u budućnosti ostati kartončići i nećete više naglašavati ljepljenje pik trake treba na kartone staviti mjesto za upisati veličinu. Meni kao volonterki je uvijek najgore prekapati po robici u potrazi za veličinom. Tu se zna pogubiti baš dosta vremena
Dok sam čekala u redu čula sam što ljudi okolo komentiraju. Prigovarali su što se kasnilo s početkom izdavanja robe i novca (meni se 10 minuta stvarno nije činilo strašno).
Navodno je jučer popodne bila jako velika gužva na primopredaji i čekalo se po sat-sat i pol, a padala je kiša. PA se primalo na pet punktova, a onda su dvije otišle. Pa je onda netko rekao da su volonterke ulazile preko reda s rečenicom "idem volontirati" i da se njihova roba odmah zaprimala, a da su te volonterke poslije čavrljale (pošto su ovi dugo čekali, to su kao vidjeli)
Onda je krenula litanija o "ovo mi je zadnja, grozno se ponašaju prema nama, cijene su ful srezane, pa nam još uzimaju 30%" i "kad sam se ja prošli put prijavila, a nisam označila da ću im dati 30% naravno da nisam dobila šifru" i pretpostavljam standardni prigovor "volonterke odaberu sve što valja, ništa ne ostane za subotu". Netko je ipak spomenuo da se od 30% valjda plaća prostor. Opći zaključak - niste dobre i pljačkate ih, ali ipak će doći opet jer se proda barem 70% robe.
Naše volontiranje su popljucale u stilu, pa nije to baš neki problem, ionako samo čavrljamo. 
toliko

----------


## rossa

zaboravih dodati "nije mi jasno zašto im toliko  vremena treba za primopredaju kad im sad mi sve kući odradimo (stavimo traku i vežemo kartončiće)"

----------


## ana.m

Onaj tko ne proba može pričati do prekosutra..Mislim, ja isto svašta slušam na poslu isto tako svatko svašta lkuša kod sebe na poslu! 
Ljudi su nervozni, nemaju vremena, nekaj moraju reći. Da malo probaju volontirati (a nitko do njih ne bi jer to uzima previše vremena jelte) sigurno ovako ne bi pričali!
Roba je bila ok, uz male iznimke.
Malo kod kontrole kvalitete pomnije pregledati robu. Mada, čak sam i ja ovaj put uspjela ubrati trapke za 30 kn koje su poderane! Ok, ja ću to riješiti, ali takve traperice nikako ne mogu imati cijenu od 30 kn. 
I uz sve mjere opreza i kontrole i ne znam kaj se sve ovaj put nije probalo...Meni ovaj put fali 60 kn! 
Eto...kao što sam imala prilike čuti ljudi su se pripremili...!  :Mad: 

Što se prodaje tiče standardno mi je ostalo 5 komada robe u vrečici...

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Bila sam u redu za predaju novca i robe i islo je stvarno brzo.

----------


## mikka

u petak i danas smo se naradile ko konji  :lool: 

da, ljudima koji su nervozni jer cekaju sve izgleda kao velika urota. tu se ne moze nista, trebali bi doci raditi da vide kako je.

----------


## rossa

> Bila sam u redu za predaju novca i robe i islo je stvarno brzo.


je. jednom kad je krenulo (ali tih 10 minuta im je bilo skandalozno) je bilo baš brzo

----------


## sillyme

Ja sam bila ovaj put nakon dosta vremena sto nisam bila i meni je bilo ok. Red je u 9 (kad sam dosla) bio ogroman ali stvarno se brzo pomicao i brzo smo usli, roba je bila ok organizirana (nije sve bilo nagurano na vjesalice) i mogla se pregledavati, i sto mi je bitno dosta se toga od cega su ljudi odustali vracalo nazad  na mjesto - tako sam npr. zimsku jaknu pronasla nakon sto sam jedno 5. put isla gledati jakne u grupi 3-4g, prethodnih 4 puta je nije bilo. Red za placanje je bio isto dovoljno brz, i meni je bilo fora sto su cipele i igracke uz red jer sam na kraju ipak kupila i cipele i igracke a nisam to uopce planirala. I nismo se gusili , prostor je bio dovoljno velik, zadnja rasprodaja na kojoj sam bila je bila grozno nagurana, ljudi su stajali jedni drugima po nogama, ovaj put nije bilo tog osjecaja stisnutosti u gomili i pratece neugode i nervoze. Jedino mi nisu jasni bili oni neki kartoni s odjecom uz rubove, zasto je dio odjece bio tamo. I mozda da se jasno oznace vjesalice gdje ljudi mogu objesiti robu od koje odustanu dok su vec u redu, ovako sam po osjecaju njuskala malo po tim uz red iako nisu bili "prava" grupa.

Eto, sve pohvale kao kupac, meni je bilo ugodno i pozitivno iskustvo, puno bolje nego prije, nadam se da su i ostali bili zadovoljni (nisam cula neke kritike u redu).

Edit: ne znam je li ovo post na pravom mjestu, ili je ovo samo za volontere/prodavace?

----------


## ana.m

Kartoni s odjećom..misliš na one po podovima, ili na one uz zidove na kutijama. Ovi drugi su bili tamo jer nije bilo mjesta po stolovima više pa da bude preglednije, a ovi po podovima su bili jer su ih ljudi ostavili nakon kaj s prebrali kaj budu uzeli, a ono kaj nisu uzeli su tako samo ostavili...

----------


## sillyme

Ma vidjela sam npr. jedan karton na podu uz red za placanje i na njemu natpis decki 4-5g ili tako nesto.... i stvarno je tamo bila takva roba (odokativno - nisam proucavala)

----------


## ana.m

hm....to ne znam, ja sam sjedila pa nisam baš vidjela kaj se dešava naokolo!

----------


## spajalica

> zaboravih dodati "nije mi jasno zašto im toliko  vremena treba za primopredaju kad im sad mi sve kući odradimo (stavimo traku i vežemo kartončiće)"


mozda da ljudi dodju kad im je napisano mozda ne bi cekali toliko. ako je napisano da rpbu šredaju u cetvrtak, a oni odluce to napraviti u petak, jer jelte eto tako im je pao grah, onda bi to sve bilo puno drugacije.

i rossa drago mi je da je sve proslo tako kako je, meni je laknulo kad sam vidjela situaciju u vrecici.

----------


## helly7

> helly mislim da ste bile kod nas nablagajni 
> drago mi je da je sve proslo OK.


može biti... :Smile: 

Htjela bih se samo nadovezati da meni ništa ne fali, dakle računica i ono što je ostalo od robice se poklapaju. 
A to što ljudi pričaju... Većina ljudi je strašno nezadovoljna sa svime (stanje u državi, recesija...) pa samo tako ispucavaju svoje frustracije. Kao što ste rekle, nek dođu volontirati, nek vide, pa nek onda pričaju... Evo, meni i mm je bilo prvi put volontiranje u četvrtak i to nam je bilo jako simpatično. Jedino što smo bili jako umorni. Mogu si misliti kako je bilo vama danas... Uglavnom, super su rasprodaje i samo tako dalje... Iz rasprodaje u rasprodaju sve bolje. :Klap:

----------


## ani4

Ja sam setala kroz gomilu i vidjela svakakvih ljudi. Bilo je onih koju su nemilice grabili i onda prebirali i ostavili robicu bilo gdje, ali i onih koju su je uredno vracali na stolove i stendere. Sve smo se trudile vratiti robu na mjesto i dosta toga smo uspjele, ali normalno da nismo uspjele sve.
Hm, ovo za robu na podu ne znam, mi je tako sigurno nismo ostavile, vjerojatno su to ostaci od prebirivaca.
Po meni bi i pik traka trebala ostati, jer se puno brze uoci cijena i velicina, nego na kartoncicima. A primjetila sam svega par kartoncica na podu, za razliku od prije kad ih je dosta znalo u tom svom metezu poispadati.
Ja sam ugodno iznenadena, ocekivala sam vise "nereda", ali zbilja sam se svega par puta sagnula pokupiti neku stvar sa poda.

E, i dosta me ljudi pitalo kuda sa vjesalicama. Mozda da se na par mjesta u dvorani postave kutije za vjesalice, pa da ih odmah ubacuju unutra. Bile su neke uz blagajne, ali ih je falilo i medu standerima.

----------


## rossa

> mozda da ljudi dodju kad im je napisano mozda ne bi cekali toliko. ako je napisano da rpbu šredaju u cetvrtak, a oni odluce to napraviti u petak, jer jelte eto tako im je pao grah, onda bi to sve bilo puno drugacije.
> 
> i rossa drago mi je da je sve proslo tako kako je, meni je laknulo kad sam vidjela situaciju u vrecici.


kao da znaš o kome pričam - baš ta koja je najviše prigovarala nije došla u četvrtak, nego u petak jer njoj tako paše  :Smile: 
za ovo drugo - a kako je tek meni drago

----------


## Willow

a ja sam se baš iznenadila kako je malo ljudi na razvrstavanju poslije rasprodaje,
mislim da bi tu baš trebalo poraditi na motiviranju volontera da se više uključe u taj završni dio
jer napiše se "tad uvijek fali ljudi" ali kaj to ljudima znači... 

nisam ni ja bila dugo ali sam sigurno za 2-3 sata dosta pomogla  :Grin: 

da je više volontera na razvrstavanju moglo bi se malo više i zabilježiti - dobre ali prvenstveno i loše prodavatelje, neki su imali takvu demode i smrdljivu robu da im se vratilo po 2 pune vrećice... i onda takav drugi put dobije šifru jer je brži od neke tete koja donosi urednu, modernu i vrlo očuvanu robu...
i upitno je uopće kako neke stvari prođu kontrolu kvalitete, bila je jedna jakna koja je 3x šira nego duža, ne znaš jel za smijati se ili plakati... 

kao prodavatelj sam osobno i ja prezadovoljna, vratilo mi se (sve štima, tako je i prodano) - samo 3 komada  :Cool: 

i zanima me kako se pokazalo ovo iznenađenje - 2+1 gratis?

----------


## ana.m

Sve što je besplatno ljude veseli!

----------


## laumi

> u petak i danas smo se naradile ko konji 
> 
> da, ljudima koji su nervozni jer cekaju sve izgleda kao velika urota. tu se ne moze nista, trebali bi doci raditi da vide kako je.


potpisujem kolegicu mikku  :Smile: 
evo primjera - kad sam na kontroli robe, praktički ne stignem ni na WC otići jer mi je bed otići i ostaviti nekoga tko stoji u redu da još malo čeka

a predaja novca i robe u subotu popodne stvarno ide brzo, cca. 2 minute po osobi

----------


## laumi

sillyme, lijepo je pročitati da je netko bio zadovoljan!  :Klap:

----------


## laumi

helly, hvala i tebi na lijepom komentaru!

----------


## iva_luca

Evo da i ja kažem par .... Ko nije volontirao taj ne može pojmiti koliki je to posao i kako cure mogu biti umorne, kako leđa bole a noge bride..... a odlazak na wc se odgađa dok se red ne smanjiiiii (osim ak nisi trudna pa moraš sad i odmah!). 
Osim toga, ko nije volontirao, ostaje uskraćen za jedno zaista full dobro iskustvo - meni je rasprodaja jedna dobra terapija....pa još par puta godišnje. 

Da objasnim kartone uz red, odjeću na njima i ostalo veselje..... kartone (prethodno korišteni kao kutije za razvrstavanje - s veličinama, na nekim je pisalo posteljina, na jednoj oprema, a na jednoj štednjak!), na kojima su bile izložene igračke i cipelice, su ljudi koristili za pregled onoga što su prethodno poskidali sa štendera. Pa su je jelte, "zaboravili" vratit natrag na štendere. Neki kupci poskidaju po pet-šest komada jaknica (između ostalog) i onda, nakon pomnog pregleda na nekom usputnom karton, ostave četiri .....Vjerujte mi, ja sam radila krugove po dvorani i sakupljala ono što je u hrpicama ostavljeno kojekuda. Očito nisam bila dovoljno brza (bem mu misha, ne znam rolat). Ona jakna iz nekog gornjeg posta, što je nađena u petom obilasku štendera, našala je svoj put do kupca upravo u jednom takvom sakupljačkom obilasku. A tek bodići ostavljeni preko štendera za klince 7-9.... hehehehe 

Meni se ovaj prostor dopao (ne znam kako je sa grijenjem za rasprodaje u sred zime.... brrrrrrr) jer, roba je bila pregledno složena,  bilo je dovoljno prostora između štendera i oko stolova, ljudi su mogli komotno prolaziti, nije bilo guranja, gaženja po nogama, čak je bilo i puno manje odjeće pobacane po podu ili preko štendera.... sve skupa je onda rezultiralo manjom nervozom. Uglavnom, ja sam kao voloonterka imala osjećaj da sve teče mirnije i civiliziranije. Kartončića po podu je bilo puno manje nego inače. 

Kako volonterka s dugim stažem uzimam si za pravo pohvaliti mlade snage na robici za bebače: cure, sjajno ste odradile posao!

Cmok do iduće rasprodaje!

----------


## spajalica

iva luca  :Shy kiss:

----------


## ivarica

jucer je kod uzimanja robe i novca jedna zena pocela... uh, krade se, opet mi je ukradena jedna majica... prevelika guzva.... i ja sad cekam sto ce sljedece pljuvati po nama, a ona nastavi ... to je zato jer je premalo volonnterki, kako vam mogu pomoci na sljedecoj rasprodaji?  :Smile:

----------


## krumpiric

to je baš lijepo  :Naklon: 
meni je glupo pričati kako nam je to veliki posao, ja kužim da ljudi znaju da jest, ali ih nešto naljuti/razočara...i moraju se istresti.
mislim da smo dosta brzo podijelili novce, u 20ak minuta, iako se ispričavam što smo malo kasno krenuli.

----------


## spajalica

I jos samo da se zahvalimo Baki, koja je jako jako puno pomogla.
baka hvala vam od  :Heart:

----------


## laumi

i mene je jedna prodavateljica pitala za volontiranje, htjela se odmah zapisati za sljedeću rasprodaju
gospođo, ako ovo čitate, nadam se da se vidimo u 11. mjesecu  :Klap:

----------


## laumi

pozdrav Baki, bilo mi je ugodno raditi s vama!

----------


## baka

O Rodinoj rasprodaji, i jedna poučna zgoda, i jedno konkretno pitanje!
Hvala vama što puštate 55+ na volontiranje. Pomladim se u vašem okruženju, poslije me malo boli sve, ali isplati se. Poznanica iz Siska me predstavlja prijateljici, to je gospođa koja volontira u Rodi. Tako, to je malo da vas hvalim. Imam tek 15-tak h volontiranja na tri rasprodaje, ali eto usuditi ću se i malo nešto primijetiti. Paviljon 6 se pokazao kao bolji prostor, s time da uz stepenice treba postaviti rampu za prilaz. (budem još dalje o tome pisala na drugom mjestu na forumu).  Na ovoj rasprodaji izostalo je završno prebrojavanje stvari u vrećicama (ili ja to nisam zapazila), pa su neke stvari zalutale u pogrešne vrećice. Da li su negdje popisane i odložene da si ljudi dođu po to. Unuk se probudio, idem, nastaviti ću poslije. Pozdrav i vama!

----------


## baka

Jedna poučna zgoda: kada smo slagali neprodanu robicu, zagledala sam jednu preskupu dekicu. Odlučim kod preuzimanja robe predložiti prodavaču da malo spusti cijenu. I dobro, gospođa kao pristane i spusti mi malo, a ja nerazmišljajući platim i poslije izračunam da mi je spustila taman za Rodinu maržu...nekako mi nije to u redu, jer je gospođa dobila željeni iznos, Roda nije dobila svoju maržu, a ja sam ipak skupo platila dekicu koja mojem unuku zapravo ni ne treba. To je ta napast gladnih očiju. 

Jedno konkretno pitanje: na ovoj Rodinoj rasprodaji kupljena je Prenatal jednodjelna piđamica veličine 86/95 sa šlapicama od istog materijala (svjetloplavi pamuk sa tiskom crvenih autića i tekstom "go! bonus record game over" i kids), koje se šlapice drukerima pričvrste na piđamu, ali zatečena je samo jedna ta šlapica, druge nije bilo. Koliko znam svi nedostaci se označe na artiklima, a u ovom slučaju ništa nije pisalo da nedostaje. Da li postoji šansa da se nekako nađe ta druga šlapica? (broj prodavača na etiketi 011-6). Hvala na ev. odgovoru!

----------


## superx

Aaaa to je moja piđamica! Nemam pojma di je druga slapica dala sam je! Ja cu provjetiti slucajno da nije ostala u vrecici od stvari ali bile su obe! Cijenu sam stavila ok bar mislim jer je nosena, pogledam pa javim bako!!!

----------


## Willow

> Jedna poučna zgoda: kada smo slagali neprodanu robicu, zagledala sam jednu preskupu dekicu. Odlučim kod preuzimanja robe predložiti prodavaču da malo spusti cijenu. I dobro, gospođa kao pristane i spusti mi malo, a ja nerazmišljajući platim i poslije izračunam da mi je spustila taman za Rodinu maržu...nekako mi nije to u redu, jer je gospođa dobila željeni iznos, Roda nije dobila svoju maržu, a ja sam ipak skupo platila dekicu koja mojem unuku zapravo ni ne treba. To je ta napast gladnih očiju.


nije mi jasno, kupila si (na forumu smo svi obično svi na ti  :Wink:  ) dekicu direktno od prodavatelja?

----------


## mala-vila

vjerovatno poslije rasprodaje, kad se djelila neprodana roba, ne moze drugacije, zar ne?

----------


## Lidali

> Aaaa to je moja piđamica! Nemam pojma di je druga slapica dala sam je! Ja cu provjetiti slucajno da nije ostala u vrecici od stvari ali bile su obe! Cijenu sam stavila ok bar mislim jer je nosena, pogledam pa javim bako!!!


Da se ovak ne dogodi ja sam sve što je na drukere (šlapice, kapuljače i sl.) dodatno loher zašila koncem uočljive boje.

----------


## Dragonfly

Cure, brzinsko pitanje, doma ne mogu na komp. Nisam mogla u subotu podignuti utržak od prodaje pa me zanima kad bih mogla doći u ured po njega. Znam da je ostatak robice doniran, to je ok.
Hvala na odgovoru
 :Smile:

----------


## ivarica

utorkom i cetvrtkom od 12 do 16

----------


## superx

nije mi palo na pamet, ja sam spojila drukerima i ugurala unutra.

----------


## Willow

> utorkom i cetvrtkom od 12 do 16



možda ne bi bilo zgoreg ovu informaciju staviti u one mailove/ugovore za prodavatelje?

puno ljudi ne zna da ukoliko želi donirati neprodanu robu niti ne mora dolaziti u subotu...

----------


## ivarica

> možda ne bi bilo zgoreg ovu informaciju staviti u one mailove/ugovore za prodavatelje?
> 
> puno ljudi ne zna da ukoliko želi donirati neprodanu robu niti ne mora dolaziti u subotu...



hvala lijepa ali ja ne bi
svi trebaju doci u subotu, a ako slucajno ne mogu, mi te novce cuvamo
za takve iznimne situacije

jer krenu uvijek cudjenja kako nije prodana neka lijepa tunika i sl
neka vide sto je prodano

----------


## spajalica

Willow ni ja ne mislim da bi trebali dolaziti po novce u ured. ako se mi lomimo da stignemo sve napraiviti u subotu, onda valjda mozes naci i ti vremena da dodjes po svoje novce na dogovoreno mjesto u dogovoreno vrijeme.

----------


## Willow

aha, nisam znala da je to iznimka  :Grin:

----------


## Dragonfly

Meni je žao što nisam došla, ali mala mi je slavila rođendan, u to vrijeme smo taman puhali svječice.
Susjeda koja mi je bila skoro sigurna da će pokupit u zadnji tren je otkazala.

----------


## baka

@superx, trenutno ste mi vrlo važna osoba, iako vas ne poznajem. Hvala za info da je postojala druga čarapica, pa zašto ju je netko odrukao. Piđamica je super, cijena prihvatljiva, samo eto izgleda da je potrebno šifrirati svaki odvojiv dio robice...molim pogledajte vi u vrečicu. Ako ju nađemo pečem kolač!

----------


## baka

@mala-vila, da, tako je. Zgoda je pisana više u svrhu ilustracije, kako je teško odoljeti napasti da se kupi nešto uz sve komplikacije i bez obzira na cijenu.

----------


## baka

Zamrla tema, a druge šlapice nitko vidio nije!? Polažem velike nade u @superx! I onda, ako je zaista izgubljena, preostaje nam improvizacija ma što to značilo (korištenje piđame bez šlapica, pletenje/šivanje druge ili drugih kao kompromisno rješenje),

----------


## ivarica

baka, ne znam ko bi osim superx i mogao znati ista o slapici
iskreno sumnjam da je i u njenoj vrecici

----------


## superx

Nije me bilo preko vikenda zadnjih dana baš, idem vidjeti sad, vreče s rasprodaje nisam niti pogledala, samo sam kovertu spremila.

----------


## superx

Nađenaaaaa. Bila je u vrečici za predaju stvari, izgleda da sam je propustia uopće predati. Sorry, da nije nitko spomenuo ja je bebi niti skužila, završila bi u košu!

----------


## ivarica

jeee, super
jer da se izgubila u bilo kojem trenutku nakon izlaska iz vrecice, tesko bi joj usli u trag

----------


## superx

Ma ja nisam niti skkužila da nije niti predana nego se prije valjda otkvačila

----------


## baka

Hvala, @superx, dolazim po šlapicu sa orehnjačom. Toliko si me razveselila da od veselja ne znam otvoriti pp. Čujemo se i vidimo! b

----------


## baka

Šlapica jok!
Tko o čemu, ja o izgubljenoj šlapici. @Superx je rekla šaljem poštom, kolač donesi na iduću Rodinu rasprodaju, ja pristala i sada svaki dan jurim do kasnića, ali šlapice jok!

----------


## superx

bako oprosti, nema potrebe za javne prozivke, šlapica je nađena i poslana danas ujutro.
Ja radim po cijele dane a mala mi je bolesna i uopće mi ta šlapica nije bila napameti. Poslala sam i nadam se da će uskoro doći!
trenutno imam velike revizije u firmi i uopče mi ne pada na pamet ispričavati se!

----------


## baka

Ma, draga @superx, ja se tebi ispričavam ako sam te uznemirila! 
Komentar je više bio usmjeren na brzinu naše pošte.

----------


## baka

Je. 
Doputovala druga šlapica do svoje piđame. Hvala @superx! 
Živio forum!!

----------


## superx

drago mi je!

----------

